# New Mattel set?



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Was shopping around and found this Police Pursuit set. Is this a new one?

http://www.amazon.com/WHEELS®-Slot-...=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1259221359&sr=1-21


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.. that amazon price is outrageous. I believe this set has been out for a while.. My local walmart has them in stock.. $20.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, i bought one of those sets a couple years ago... i think i paid 20 bucks at Value City.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Wow.. that amazon price is outrageous


Amazon has nothing to do with the pricing. They are simply providing a storefront, kind of like E-Bay. The seller is Polar Baby Express.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local WalMart has these in stock also. None of the newer releases, but plenty of this 3 year old retread.

Oh well, at least it is a slot car track.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

There 19.99 at Walmart I got one for my Nephew for X-Mas..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That box art may be new for this year, but I'll wager the cars are the same as previous years.

I also think Mattel lost the mold for the 15" straight. All these figure 8 sets use a 15" squeeze track. Seems they are down to a terminal track, 6" straight, 9" 1/4 curve and 15" squeeze track.

Pathetic.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not trying to be humorous, I still think there is a huge warehouse full of 9" curves and the remaining stragglers of other track. They're slowly chipping away at the 9" curve pile, and when they're depleted, that will be the end of Barbie and Co's slot car run. I would not be the least bit shocked if I found out that Mattel hasn't produced a piece of track since they got the rights to their share of the slot market. This is a sad thought, as the capabilities of Mattel with their Hot Wheels line could have made them a serious contender in the slot world, but it appears they would rather let the mighty TYCO name wither and die. NTx needs to hit the lottery, :thumbsup: and buy the remnants of TYCO and save it from it's impending doom!!!  OK maybe that last part's a little bit humorous... or at least improbable..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would not be the least bit shocked if I found out that Mattel hasn't produced a piece of track since they got the rights to their share of the slot market.


 Well, we know they did produce track for a while after the aquisition. You will see some track with the Mattel name on the underside, and they did modify the design to eliminate the weakness in the center tab and put a bend in the rail.

Oh, and let's not forget the best design change - molding a raised letter into the track surface. Idiot.

But they spent a lot of money on one-time gimmick pieces when they could have put that money to much better, reusable uses. Whatever moron decided to make the special pieces for Harry Potter, Battle Slam, Jurrasic Park, etc. instead of more curve radii, better terminal tracks and more straights, must have been ticked off because he/she was transferred from the Hot Wheels (or Barbie??) division.

And then they spent the money to produce the lap computer from the Tech Race Challenge set and never made it available as an individual piece.

Well, we can always dream a buyer will come along. Maybe I'll do it! If I can borrow enough money, I'll become too big to fail.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe, if I just had the money to come along and buy the Tyco line from Mattel, there would be a LOT of very happy slotheads out there. And Id be making bank!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

That set is battery operated. Santa gave my Daughter one this year. He paid $20 at Walmart. I gave her my old terminal track with controllers and about 30 other pieces of track. Now she is using her Christmas money and allowance on slotcars. She bought a purple 57" Chevy and yellow T-bird twin pack. I hope either Mattel sells off the Tyco slot line or gets their head out of Barbie's rear and start introducing more slot car item's. I could only wish that they would remake the US-1 line.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local WalMart had none of the sets during the Christmas buying season but seemed to find about 10 of them around mid January. They clearanced the final one on the shelf (box damaged) for the awesome price of...


$19.97!!! 

An incredible Clearance savings of .02 cents!!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that sounds like a rollback to me...lol.i got this set with no box for 5.oo cad at value village with cars!the cop car ride height is 4x4 at best and what's up with the huuuuuge front wheel wells on the firebird?also trying to gently remove the tires on the cop car got me broken useless wheels.good thing i had an old busted hp 2 CH around.the wheels look much cooler than the crappy mattel wheels.but those chassis fly!plus,i have a bit more track to add to my tyco bin.i was happy the two are compatible...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are these the same big wheel chassis that were under the Charger/Superbird set from a couple years back?
Curious, if you buy a company like Tyco, along with the moulds, do you inherit the rights to make the bodies?

Rich - I'm just a Powerball away from being a Tyco Titan.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are these the same big wheel chassis that were under the Charger/Superbird set from a couple years back?
> Curious, if you buy a company like Tyco, along with the moulds, do you inherit the rights to make the bodies?
> 
> Rich - I'm just a Powerball away from being a Tyco Titan.


No, the standard Mattel 440X3 or whatever they call them now.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

